# Can I renew my license?



## tacoma (Dec 12, 2009)

My emt-b license expires in March 2010 and I recieved the letter from NREMT about the steps to renew it but am still a little confused. I have not worked as an emt since I've had my license, so does this mean I'm not able to take the exam or refresher course to renew it? It says you have to have worked for an agency for 6 months. I dont want to take the whole course over again but from the way it sounds, thats my only option. Am I wrong? Appreciate the help.


----------



## EMSLaw (Dec 12, 2009)

The first requirement for recertification is, "Be actively working within an emergency medical service, rescue service, or patient health care facility using your EMT-Basic skills."  See the requirements here.

So, it seems like you do have to certify that you're using your skills.  But you have until March, so it's not too late.  I don't think it has to be full-time work - people on my squad recertify their EMT, and we only run about one night a week and every so many weekends.


----------



## EMSLaw (Dec 12, 2009)

If all you're missing is the affiliation, by the way, you can remain certified, you just have to put your registration on inactive status until you decide to start working as an EMT.  The information is at the bottom of the page linked above.


----------

